# Had a threesome for the first time



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah was crazy man


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Yeah was crazy man


Don't remember asking bro


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

With two other young men?


----------



## Patient A (Feb 26, 2020)

Who had the biggest cock out of the three of you guys?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 26, 2020)

no pic no care


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 26, 2020)

So one of them weighed 250 pounds. How much was the other? 350 pounds?


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 26, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> no pic no care


Gandy lover then no care


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Here... positivity guys. You failed the test. Do not react like this. You were provoked. You succumbed. You will learn and be better in the future.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

What does a penis in the anus feel like?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

8 replies in 30 seconds alert dopamine going crazy


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Gandy lover then no care


keep crying for gandy,
he's THE father of my pheno


----------



## Patient A (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Here... positivity guys. You failed the test. Do not react like this. You were provoked. You succumbed. You will learn and be better in the future.


Homosexual


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 26, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> keep crying for gandy,
> he's THE father of my pheno


So you have bird beak Jew pheno

My prays go out for you it's must be horrid


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Homosexual


No bro


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> So you have bird beak Jew pheno
> 
> My prays go out for you it's must be horrid


no bruh wtf


----------



## slime (Feb 26, 2020)

I felt a rage deep inside my bowels when I saw this title.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> So one of them weighed 250 pounds. How much was the other? 350 pounds?













































slime said:


> I felt a rage deep inside my bowels when I saw this title.


You're gonna make it man. Don't foster negative emotions. I made this thread to see the reactions which I expected and it was funny but I'm not a dickhead, I actually gave a lot of people here good advice in the past and I'm not even totally blackpilled like most people are. Being formulaic and stilted in your ego is an easy way to stay high inhib and prevent yourself from doing things and avoiding opportunities. So please ignore some of the completely inane things that are regurgitated here every day.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 26, 2020)

SOMEONE TAG PIETROSIEK I CAN’T HE’S IGNORING ME


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> SOMEONE TAG PIETROSIEK I CAN’T HE’S IGNORING ME


Why do you want to tag him?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Why do you want to tag him?


Just tag him you will see


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 26, 2020)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


I'm not taking pics


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 26, 2020)

seth boutta go ape shit if his depression and anxiety mega thread doesn’t get this type of reaction in under 20 mins


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Hades (Feb 26, 2020)

@Pietrosiek


----------



## Patient A (Feb 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> SOMEONE TAG PIETROSIEK I CAN’T HE’S IGNORING ME


@Pietrosiek


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> seth boutta go ape shit if his depression and anxiety mega thread doesn’t get this type of reaction in under 20 mins


Damn right. I'm overhauled with work and college work and idk whether to publish it bc maybe it won't be comprehensive enough and if it is super comprehensive, maybe it won't get enough positive feedback and the dopamine alerts won't warrant the effort put into it. ya feel me?


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Feb 26, 2020)

@Seth Walsh Where do i buy ghkcu


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

andy9432 said:


> View attachment 284005


Honestly who the fuck are you ?


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> *positivity *guys


Guys, as he said keep calm, and learn to read between the lines.
He means that he had sex and gets Sero*POSITIV -ity.*
So take your conclusions guys, Congrats Op !


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Honestly who the fuck are you ?


I mog u


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Damn right. I'm overhauled with work and college work and idk whether to publish it bc maybe it won't be comprehensive enough and if it is super comprehensive, maybe it won't get enough positive feedback and the dopamine alerts won't warrant the effort put into it. ya feel me?


maybe if u had ur old name halo it would get the reacts tbh


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I'm not taking pics


High inhib


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 26, 2020)

@Pietrosiek


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

benisblatt said:


> @Seth Walsh Where do i buy ghkcu


I get mine from reverseskinaging.com. The tracking number of my last shipment didn't update and it hasn't arrived after 13 days so they re-sent the order. (hope I receive double)... 


They're owned by skinbiology which is Dr Pickart's brand so they're the only source of GHK-cu cream/serum I trust.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I get mine from reverseskinaging.com. The tracking number of my last shipment didn't update and it hasn't arrived after 13 days so they re-sent the order. (hope I receive double)...
> 
> 
> They're owned by skinbiology which is Dr Pickart's brand so they're the only source of GHK-cu cream/serum I trust.


How would you recommend using it for hair growth


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

andy9432 said:


> I mog u


Idk maybe you do. I don't know


Bechadish said:


> Guys, as he said keep calm, and learn to read between the lines.
> He means that he had sex and gets Sero*POSITIV -ity.*
> So take your conclusions guys, Congrats Op !


Serotonin positivity? Can't understand this tbh..


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Idk maybe you do. I don't know


so talking about positivity, how's your tonight HIV positivity going on bro ?


Seth Walsh said:


> Idk maybe you do. I don't know
> 
> Serotonin positivity? Can't understand this tbh..


french translation of HIV positivity bro


*HIV-positive people* or *seropositives* are people who have the human immunodeficiency virus HIV, the agent of the currently incurable disease AIDS.







HIV-positive people - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> so talking about positivity, how's your tonight HIV positivity going on bro ?
> 
> french translation of HIV positivity bro


Shit banter


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Shit banter


i'm sorry i wish i were gey to feel your pain.


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 26, 2020)

Chrysler69 said:


> With two other young men?


Rope fighter pilot
Go rope before I report you for stolen valour


----------



## Michael (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice
How did you do that? Was it easy to convince them to make threesome? Tell me more bro


also, I am tagging pietro
@Pietrosiek


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> i'm sorry i wish i were gey to feel your pain.


_"You say be positive so how's your HIV positive going"_

*That's an insane triple entendre how do you even think of that? wow! Very smart and witty*


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 26, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> _"You say be positive so how's your HIV positive going"_
> 
> *That's an insane triple entendre how do you even think of that? wow! Very smart and witty*


always, always ! I love playing with words meaning.
btw mirin the french word "entendre", it's in itself a double entendre.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 26, 2020)

i dont remember asking


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Michael said:


> Nice
> How did you do that? Was it easy to convince them to make threesome? Tell me more bro
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I funnymaxxed. I was just in a really good mood and in a decent social situation in a bar where there wasn't music blaring to the point where nobody could hear eachother. 

I hate how people say everything is all about looks. There's so much more to it. You need to genuinely be happy and have some direction and motivation. Appearance is like the benchmark but from there it's not easy. If you're going through shit in your life unrelated to your appearance, it always shows in your expression. That's why you pretty much need to everythingmax and positivitymax because there's been tons of times I've been brutally mogged by people half a foot shorter than me and less good looking. 

Also if you aren't "6 PSL+" or whatever... even though PSL is just some made up thing, being angry and all fucked up about it just makes things worse. 

A typical "Chad" is never manifesting depression and despair; yes, due to his circumstances and continual life experiences, but if he were to, his looks wouldn't make up for that. Trying to be less cynical and black-and-white goes a long way, especially when those feelings and emotions bounce onto everyone you meet.


Bechadish said:


> always, always ! I love playing with words meaning.
> btw mirin the french word "entendre", it's in itself a double entendre.


Thanks  tu parles le francais?




why is there over 100 people in here???? 

Seriously reconsidering doing high effort threads in future there's no way they'd get over 20 viewers


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Tbh I funnymaxxed. I was just in a really good mood and in a decent social situation in a bar where there wasn't music blaring to the point where nobody could hear eachother.
> 
> I hate how people say everything is all about looks. There's so much more to it. You need to genuinely be happy and have some direction and motivation. Appearance is like the benchmark but from there it's not easy. If you're going through shit in your life unrelated to your appearance, it always shows in your expression. That's why you pretty much need to everythingmax and positivitymax because there's been tons of times I've been brutally mogged by people half a foot shorter than me and less good looking.
> 
> ...



Oui, je le parle, mon éminent camarade.

I have to admit, even if you'r high, your analysis of attraction has always some truth, even more when you talk about social expectation regarding one's looks, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> Oui, je le parle, mon éminent camarade.
> 
> I have to admit, even if you'r high, your analysis of attraction has always some truth, even more when you talk about social expectation regarding one's looks, it's pretty accurate.


oui bien, j'y ai habitè environ il y a six ans... alors je me souvenis un peu du langue mais d'etre honnete je suce


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 27, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Tbh I funnymaxxed. I was just in a really good mood and in a decent social situation in a bar where there wasn't music blaring to the point where nobody could hear eachother.
> 
> I hate how people say everything is all about looks. There's so much more to it. You need to genuinely be happy and have some direction and motivation. Appearance is like the benchmark but from there it's not easy. If you're going through shit in your life unrelated to your appearance, it always shows in your expression. That's why you pretty much need to everythingmax and positivitymax because there's been tons of times I've been brutally mogged by people half a foot shorter than me and less good looking.
> 
> ...


It kinda makes sense ngl lol ovER


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 27, 2020)

I thought x30001 was a geek?


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael said:


> Nice
> How did you do that? Was it easy to convince them to make threesome? Tell me more bro
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you in your avi?
Y-you are beautiful no homo


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 27, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I get mine from reverseskinaging.com. The tracking number of my last shipment didn't update and it hasn't arrived after 13 days so they re-sent the order. (hope I receive double)...
> 
> 
> They're owned by skinbiology which is Dr Pickart's brand so they're the only source of GHK-cu cream/serum I trust.


How long have you been using it? Any noticeable effects? And where can you buy betaine?


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 27, 2020)

*I had a foursome for the first time which you can read about here:*

https://looksmax.org/threads/hello-everyone-i-finally-got-the-amputation-ive-been-wanting.105571/


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Damn right. I'm overhauled with work and college work and idk whether to publish it bc maybe it won't be comprehensive enough and if it is super comprehensive, maybe it won't get enough positive feedback and the dopamine alerts won't warrant the effort put into it. ya feel me?


Make it bro, anything helps.

Although most on the forum oppose personality and low inhib maxing, many of us are looking for ways to improve ourselves.


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 27, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Is that you in your avi?
> Y-you are beautiful no homo


It's Thom Strijd


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 27, 2020)

How does It compare with regular sex?


----------



## wristcel (Feb 27, 2020)

same here man. Fun times


----------



## Kinko (Feb 27, 2020)

Didn t care,i mog u to the oblivion


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 27, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I hate how people say everything is all about looks. There's so much more to it. You need to genuinely be happy and have some direction and motivation.



No, what I need is to look like a god. That makes me happy.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 27, 2020)

Can't imagine having a threesome with another man.

Imagine just looking at eachother whilst it happens. Awkward af.

You alright mate? Having a good time? Yeah me too, lets switch sides. 

Like those awkward smiles when you see a mutual friend you don't really know in the street.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Feb 27, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Who had the biggest cock out of the three of you guys?



damn bro read ur sig and now i have clinical depression


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 27, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> No, what I need is to look like a god. That makes me happy.


You don't know if looking like a god makes you happy because you've never experienced being happy as a result of looking like a god; because you don't look like a god.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 27, 2020)

The Chad @Kingkellz and @Patient A and the Virgin @Seth Walsh


----------

